# Polizeieuropameisterschaft



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Was man alles so mitkriegt bei der Arbeit fürs Magazin!
Wußte ich auch noch nicht, daß unsere Freunde und Helfer auch anglerisch aktiv sind.
Um so mehr möchten wir uns auch für den Bericht bedanken:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/polizei.htm


----------

